# Anyone else bothered by the smell of their machines exhaust?



## Snowslinger (Feb 1, 2019)

Being new here and at the risk of sounding like a huge Nancy I wanted to see if anyone else is bothered by the exhaust wafting in their face for hours at a time?

I have been around engines and machines my whole life. Running 2 & 4 stroke four wheelers and dirt bikes, chain saws, string trimmers, mowers, worked around big diesels for years and have never had many complaints.

I guess it’s because it exhausts in front of you and it’s 4 stroke which is a more offensive exhaust but man it’s killing me and giving me a headache. My clothes wreak when I come inside.

Anyone else feel this way or have any tips? I was thinking about throwing a longer pipe on or something maybe.


----------



## jarrod.robran (Feb 25, 2018)

Nope, converted mine to propane 

It's honestly the best mod I've ever done on anything.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## toms (Nov 17, 2017)

My CCR3650 is pretty a nasty 2 stroke, I tolerate it more than the wife. She prefers to use the Honda 4 stroke.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

Snowslinger said:


> Being new here and at the risk of sounding like a huge Nancy I wanted to see if anyone else is bothered by the exhaust wafting in their face for hours at a time?
> 
> I have been around engines and machines my whole life. Running 2 & 4 stroke four wheelers and dirt bikes, chain saws, string trimmers, mowers, worked around big diesels for years and have never had many complaints.
> 
> ...



With my Briggs Powered blower, yes there are smelly clothes after blowing.
With the Honda, not so much.


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

My wife always tells me I smell like "tractors:".


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

No. I've had several 4-stroke Tecumseh-powered blowers, 8-10hp, both flatheads and OHV, I've never noticed or been bothered by the exhaust. 

It's interesting to me that you said "it’s 4 stroke which is a more offensive exhaust". With my machines, the 4-strokes don't have a noticeable exhaust smell, but the 2-strokes do, with the oil smell. I find the 2-stroke exhaust to be much more noticeable. 

Does your engine sound odd, or rough? Any smoke in the exhaust? I wonder if it's somehow not quite running right?


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Properly tuned engines have never been a problem for me. Not something that I even notice. A poorly tuned carb thou can make some nasty exhaust. Always a win win situation to keep your equipment well tuned. More efficient, burn less fuel and all around more enjoyable to use.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

A few years back, I blew out my driveway before work, wearing my "nice winter coat". I then went into work, an office cube environment. My next door cube co-workers noticed. "Where's that exhaust smell coming from?"

Not a mechanic, so I don't deal with it often. But after that instance I now have sweatshirts/pants/coat designated my "snowblower uniform" because of the grime and exhaust smell. 

The last few days, I've been working on getting a couple Tecumseh's running - 2 different carb rebuilds. I'm more or less forced to stand near the muffler while dialing in the idle and high speed screws. 

I wound up washing my "uniform" yesterday afternoon after I finished. They weren't overtly dirty, but they did smell.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I do have outerwear designated for snowblowing. Largely because they'll probably get dirty & sweaty. The only times I remember noticing an exhaust smell afterwards was with a 2 stroke SS several years ago. 

But now I once again have a 2-stroke SS in the herd. I'm hoping that good synthetic oil, at the suggested 50:1 ratio, will at least help minimize the smell. 

What makes a 4-stroke exhaust smell more? Can you have it so rich that there's unburned gas coming out, while not producing enough black smoke to be noticeable? 

I've never had a 4-stroke's exhaust be noticeable to me (except when one was burning oil due to a blown head gasket), so it makes me wonder what that condition is.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

The fumes aren't good for you that's for sure. Best to wear your "snowblower clothes" when blowing then changing back to normal clothes after you're done.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

With a fairly modern OHV engine on my blower, there's not much exhaust smell other than right after startup. And usually when we've gotten snow here, it's windy, so the exhaust isn't getting blown back at me anyway. I almost never smell it while using the blower and my clothes have minimal smell afterwards.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I agree. The 7 H.P.Tecumseh that came on our 1971 Ariens always smelled terrible from day one or at least from when I took over the chore of clearing in 1985. When I repowered with the Briggs and Stratton back in 2011, there was a big difference with really no exhaust smell at all. 



rslifkin said:


> With a fairly modern OHV engine on my blower, there's not much exhaust smell other than right after startup. And usually when we've gotten snow here, it's windy, so the exhaust isn't getting blown back at me anyway. I almost never smell it while using the blower and my clothes have minimal smell afterwards.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The gas engines of today have been detuned with smaller fuel jets. If you install larger jets the engine will work better but you will still have exhaust fumes that would require you to wear a good welding fume mask to protect your lungs.

If you invest in a good 3M welding fume mask from Gemplers or a local welding supply store with the exhalation valve it will let you work without breathing the fumes as the masks are form fitting solid masks with a mesh outer form that holds it in place and the entire mask is tightly comfortably held to your face by a strong single adjustable strap. 

You can always invest in a catalytic converter muffler for the snow blower which will convert the fumes to safe levels of carbon dioxide and water vapor.
We have talked about them quite a bit on the forum and they will save your lungs.

In my case I had a firewood processor with a Honda gx340 engine that was absolutely a filthy engine exhaust and I purchased a catalytic converter from foley engine service and it worked really well. 

The catalytic converter with the muffler that we talk about on the forum is small and uses catalyst pellets rather than a honeycomb mesh substrate to create the chemical reaction to the hot exhaust fumes.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

Yeah, leaner running on modern engines definitely helps the fume levels. As does better combustion chamber design, etc. that leads to a better fuel burn. That's also why the more modern engines are more fuel efficient.


----------



## ColdinMontana (Nov 18, 2018)

Nope, like diesel fuel, it's the smell of freedom to me :devil:

Just wait until the tree huggers and the EPA ban all internal combustion engines. Rechargeable batteries produce no smell.


----------



## Snowslinger (Feb 1, 2019)

leonz said:


> The gas engines of today have been detuned with smaller fuel jets. If you install larger jets the engine will work better but you will still have exhaust fumes that would require you to wear a good welding fume mask to protect your lungs.
> 
> If you invest in a good 3M welding fume mask from Gemplers or a local welding supply store with the exhalation valve it will let you work without breathing the fumes as the masks are form fitting solid masks with a mesh outer form that holds it in place and the entire mask is tightly comfortably held to your face by a strong single adjustable strap.
> 
> ...



It’s funny, I tried wearing s charcoal mask (not respirator) but it didn’t seem to make much difference. I am going to search here for some threads on a converter, that seems like a good idea.


----------



## Snowslinger (Feb 1, 2019)

ColdinMontana said:


> Nope, like diesel fuel, it's the smell of freedom to me :devil:
> 
> Just wait until the tree huggers and the EPA ban all internal combustion engines. Rechargeable batteries produce no smell.


I hear ya! Like I said my father owned a trucking company and I was his trailer mechanic for years and used to wash with diesel and ether. I still love the smell of spent diesel and grease. Can’t say as I miss the smell of hub oil after 1/2 million miles. I also don’t so much care for the smell of diesels more refined cousin gasoline. If it weren’t giving me an actual headache I wouldn’t so much worry about it. My clothes smelling isn’t the part that bothered me though the ma’lady didn’t love it.

I was hoping that under trump he’d strip the EPA to the bone and I’d again be able to adjust my carbs with a flathead screwdriver but here I am still cutting in slots...


----------



## Snowslinger (Feb 1, 2019)

RedOctobyr said:


> No. I've had several 4-stroke Tecumseh-powered blowers, 8-10hp, both flatheads and OHV, I've never noticed or been bothered by the exhaust.
> 
> It's interesting to me that you said "it’s 4 stroke which is a more offensive exhaust". With my machines, the 4-strokes don't have a noticeable exhaust smell, but the 2-strokes do, with the oil smell. I find the 2-stroke exhaust to be much more noticeable.
> 
> Does your engine sound odd, or rough? Any smoke in the exhaust? I wonder if it's somehow not quite running right?


I think it’s the oil in the two strokes that makes it a bit more tolerable for me for some reason. Also, I can’t really think of another piece of equipment I’ve had that would have been a 4 stroke and had me standing so close for so long.

It seems to be running nicely. I am not as experienced at adjusting carbs on 4 strokes though I am pretty good with 2 strokes.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The bluecat catalytic converter mufflers are the ones we have been chatting about as they 
have the 2 bolt wing flange that mounts directly to the engine exhaust port. 
They have a bunch of models for small engines.


----------



## Snowslinger (Feb 1, 2019)

leonz said:


> The bluecat catalytic converter mufflers are the ones we have been chatting about as they
> have the 2 bolt wing flange that mounts directly to the engine exhaust port.
> They have a bunch of models for small engines.


A quick search didn’t turn up anything on their site or on google for a tecumseh engine so I’ll have to do a little digging on here.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

40+ years of running blowers, mowers, etc. and yet to notice much if any smell from a properly tuned 4 stroke, flathead or ohv . . . . and never noticed a thing on clothing either (nor has anyone else around me, so no, my nose isn't dead!). Working directly in front of the muffler, then yes, but that isn't normal operator position . . .


----------



## Snowslinger (Feb 1, 2019)

tadawson said:


> 40+ years of running blowers, mowers, etc. and yet to notice much if any smell from a properly tuned 4 stroke, flathead or ohv . . . . and never noticed a thing on clothing either (nor has anyone else around me, so no, my nose isn't dead!). Working directly in front of the muffler, then yes, but that isn't normal operator position . . .


Well I don’t know about in front of but basically walking into when running my machine anyway. It seems like everyone else on here has the same problem so that makes me feel a little better!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Snowslinger said:


> Being new here and at the risk of sounding like a huge Nancy I wanted to see if anyone else is bothered by the exhaust wafting in their face for hours at a time?
> 
> I have been around engines and machines my whole life. Running 2 & 4 stroke four wheelers and dirt bikes, chain saws, string trimmers, mowers, worked around big diesels for years and have never had many complaints.
> 
> ...



I wish I had a tip for you but I know what you mean. I am only familiar with Tecumseh engines but I am trying to create some type of diverter for when you are tuning your carb. It just blows exhaust straight in your face seeing as idle adjustment screws and carb are right under exhaust and gets deep in your clothes and it makes me nauseous. I try to put my head to the left or right but it still goes right at you and gets all over you. So it was funny you mentioned this. 



Although when I am just operating the SB clearing the driveway, paths, mailbox I am fine. I do not eat fumes at all. 



Someone mentioned being out of tune....I agree you should not smell overly fumish if your engine is running right I would think.
Do you really get that fumigated by your blower????

But I hear where you are coming from.


----------



## Snowslinger (Feb 1, 2019)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> I wish I had a tip for you but I know what you mean. I am only familiar with Tecumseh engines but I am trying to create some type of diverter for when you are tuning your carb. It just blows exhaust straight in your face seeing as idle adjustment screws and carb are right under exhaust and gets deep in your clothes and it makes me nauseous. I try to put my head to the left or right but it still goes right at you and gets all over you. So it was funny you mentioned this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve only recently been gifted mine and used it twice. The second time was more noticeable and there wasn’t much wind that day so I’m sure it amplified it. For tuning the carb you could look into a respirator if you do it often enough. I am going to look into a catalytic converters when I get some time later.


----------



## NY Yankee Pride (Nov 18, 2018)

toms said:


> My CCR3650 is pretty a nasty 2 stroke, I tolerate it more than the wife. She prefers to use the Honda 4 stroke.


 Yeah the 2 strokes are much worse. Whenever I use our old Toro 2 stroke instead of the Simplicity 4 stroke my wife complains that I smell when I'm done.




Dannoman said:


> The fumes aren't good for you that's for sure. Best to wear your "snowblower clothes" when blowing then changing back to normal clothes after you're done.


That's what I do, I have a separate pair of blue jeans, sweatshirt & jacket just for snowblowing.


----------



## zandor (Dec 15, 2017)

I really haven't noticed any stink out of mine except for a little puff of smoke and odor right on startup. It's a 2017 Ariens with an EFI engine though. I wonder how the EFI motors compare to recent carbureted models in the smell department. I'd only used a snowblower once or twice before buying mine. I think my 2017 lawnmower with a 150cc or so Briggs engine smells more than the snowblower with a 369cc.


----------



## Snowslinger (Feb 1, 2019)

zandor said:


> I really haven't noticed any stink out of mine except for a little puff of smoke and odor right on startup. It's a 2017 Ariens with an EFI engine though. I wonder how the EFI motors compare to recent carbureted models in the smell department. I'd only used a snowblower once or twice before buying mine. I think my 2017 lawnmower with a 150cc or so Briggs engine smells more than the snowblower with a 369cc.




I’d imagine that EFI can reliably run leaner and maybe smell less??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Except for right after startup with the choke closed I've never noticed the exhaust smell from any snowblower I've ever used, but if memory serves it's usually at least somewhat windy during and right after a snowfall.

The only tool whose exhaust fumes bothered me is a two-stroke engine on a hedge trimmer. Used close to the house, so the building blocks any wind that is there, and winds tend be less in summer months anyway, at least around here.


----------



## Snowslinger (Feb 1, 2019)

WVguy said:


> Except for right after startup with the choke closed I've never noticed the exhaust smell from any snowblower I've ever used, but if memory serves it's usually at least somewhat windy during and right after a snowfall.
> 
> The only tool whose exhaust fumes bothered me is a two-stroke engine on a hedge trimmer. Used close to the house, so the building blocks any wind that is there, and winds tend be less in summer months anyway, at least around here.




I definitely think the lack of wind played a factor the day it bothered me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

22 yrs with the old Mastercraft and 10 hrs thus far with the Husky. No issues with exhaust gases or bringing obnoxious odors indoors. One minor exception: When it was real cold I would use the exhaust stream on the Mastercraft to occasionally warm the pinkies. A little lingering hydrocarbon odor but nothing anybody else could sense.


----------



## Snowman_44 (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi,

Have you tried alkylate fuel like the Aspen fuel? It's supposed to be 99% cleaner than standard fuel and thus much better for your health. The price is stiff, but it can be stored for years, it will not oxidize and degrade your carb.

https://www.aspen.se/Canada/About_alkylate_petrol


----------



## Snowslinger (Feb 1, 2019)

Snowman_44 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you tried alkylate fuel like the Aspen fuel? It's supposed to be 99% cleaner than standard fuel and thus much better for your health. The price is stiff, but it can be stored for years, it will not oxidize and degrade your carb.
> 
> https://www.aspen.se/Canada/About_alkylate_petrol


I haven’t tried that but I did use a small can of not eth high octane and didn’t notice any difference but that was probably because it was mixed with some stuff from the pump.

If it weren’t so expensive I’d give it a go but I think I’m leaning toward either growing a set of balls or getting a catalytic converter. One of the two.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Ha  A respirator, with the appropriate filter elements, might make a significant difference. For welding fumes, mine (3M, ~$25) makes the air pretty much smell like nothing, at least by comparison.


----------



## Snowslinger (Feb 1, 2019)

RedOctobyr said:


> Ha  A respirator, with the appropriate filter elements, might make a significant difference. For welding fumes, mine (3M, ~$25) makes the air pretty much smell like nothing, at least by comparison.


The real question is then - would I rather wear the catalytic converter on my face or bolt it to the side of the blower!


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

If I was that bothered about fumes...I think I would either stick with shoveling or hire snow removal. Exhaust is part of a gas engine. To date no electric blower has proved its worth. So options are limited. Pay for snow removal and forget the fumes.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Maybe sell the snowblower and get a plow. I understand that some people are hyper sensitive to odors and smells.


----------



## Snowman_44 (Jan 24, 2019)

Snowslinger said:


> I haven’t tried that but I did use a small can of not eth high octane and didn’t notice any difference but that was probably because it was mixed with some stuff from the pump.
> 
> If it weren’t so expensive I’d give it a go but I think I’m leaning toward either growing a set of balls or getting a catalytic converter. One of the two.


If the price for alkylate petrol is three times the price of standard fuel, lets see what it will cost for a season. Lets say you use 5 gallons, which should cover a lot of snowblowing, it will cost you around 30USD more than standard fuel. How much does a catalytic converter cost you?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Snowslinger said:


> The real question is then - would I rather wear the catalytic converter on my face or bolt it to the side of the blower!


I'm not saying it's the best solution. And you WOULD have a bit of a Darth Vader look going. 

But a respirator would help with any engine, vs making a change to a single machine. Like buying a headlamp, rather than attaching a light to your blower. One solution is "single purpose", the other is more versatile.


----------



## Snowslinger (Feb 1, 2019)

Okay so I just came back in from blowing for about 2 hours straight and I’ll have to say that the smell didn’t bother me at all, my clothes don’t stink (I’m sitting here in them now actually) so I’m not really sure what to think.

My one thought is that I was much more careful to not adjust the tip of the chute while standing in front of the exhaust. Can’t say as it seemed any windier today and I was running the same fuel.

Kind of a mystery but certainly a pleasant one.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Do what the women do when they have a smell to cover up...... Perfume.

Fuel Fragrance

Strawberry, Cherry, Pina Colada and Weed are among the choices. Use the drop down to see the list.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

" Exhaust gases are really harmful to this day for every person who inhales them constantly. "

Yeah, inhaling small amounts of carbon monoxide, which is odorless and colorless, will add up .... luckily being outside in the winter snow blowing would dissipate the fumes.

Most clean, proper running machines should not really give you much of a smell so much that it coats your clothing.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

It's so darn windy here most times that fumes are whisked away


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Kind of a necro-reanimation of a years-old theme...

My neighbor has a yard tractor that stinks, mostly thanks to the altitude here. It's pretty rich all the way out the forward-facing exhaust, then he gets to drive through the cloud of stink. Yes, he only drives it outdoors... But when he brought it by for a service this week, he we disappointed when I made him turn it around outside, shut it off, them push it backwards into the workbay engine-off. He's numb to the smell, and thanks to a combination of emphysema/COPD and stage-three lung cancer he can't tell the difference between fresh air and engine exhaust. The engine manual (B&S) sez it should be fine up to a higher altitude, but reality is that it could really use re-jetting at 4000 ft. I think they might just be a bit lazy and figure that if it starts it must be "fine". Meanwhile, the CO is pretty nasty.

I notice the smell from the snowblower, but it's nowhere near the levels that his tractor spews.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I love the smell of diesel in the morning. 😁

...and once she warms up there's really no smell (or smoke) at all, unless we're really pushing hard.


----------

